# Seiko Snk639



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought this from eBay seller in singapore ( normally stick with creationwatches for my seiko cravings). Arrived to UK with no problems.

Must admitted very impressed with just how stunning the watch is. Stunning for very little money.

The bracelet feels a bit flimsy but that is expected on these things..some quick pics...

btw - can anyone recommend a good solid link aftermarket ss bracelet that will fit these? cheers


----------



## I D HOWE (Nov 23, 2013)

You could always have a look on ebay, theres normally quite a choice on there.

Ian


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

I D HOWE said:


> You could always have a look on ebay, theres normally quite a choice on there.
> 
> Ian


Cheers mate will have a look for a nice bracelet there


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

That does look really nice, how much was it, Â£50?


----------

